
Show HN: Build a Blockchain from Scratch in Go” training codebase - lukaslukac
https://github.com/web3coach/the-blockchain-bar
======
lukaslukac
The goal of this project, tutorial is to re-implement major blockchain
components from specific implementations such as Bitcoin/Ethereum/XRP while
documenting how to do it step-by-step.

In the next days/weeks I will add more blockchain concepts, components and
improve the integration tests because they were coded in rush.

Give it a try this weekend and have fun doing so!

